# Barn wood finishes



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

I have access to alot of barn wood for some projects but I am confused about the finishes. I have noticed many variances to barn wood. A crackled paint look. A gray almost colorless wood or a deep rich reddish brown color, etc.

The wood I have access to is grey. I cannot stand the look of this color. It is lifeless and almost depressing to me. I love the deep reddish brown color in some barn woods. So I was wondering. Is there something you do to the barn wood to make it that color, or does that particular variance only occur in certain climates?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

It has to do w/ two things, number one the species of wood and number two the climate. In the Pacific NW mostly they use western cedar and it turns grey w/ all of the rain. Where I live in MT the wood is mostly pine and it tends to a golden brown color with streaks of dark brown. Also exposure, plays in southern exposure generally yields lighter color vs Northern exposure more grey.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

*"Is there something you do to the barn wood to make it that color,"*

Stain? Paint?


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

I make picture frames from "barn wood" and leave them natural and unfinished.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

You can pressure wash it to take away the gray color.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Milk Paint?


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

I planed a piece to see what it looks like and it is a gorgeous piece of oak.This to had turned gray over the years.I'm going to have to cut the length down to make my table so i
I don't think that gray on top and the natural look on the ends would look good.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

I've built a hall tree and bench to match from barnwood. i planed the inside of it to start the thickness. then i planed the weathered side. I left some of the deapest weathered grain. Finished great and the grey may turn black Gave it a whole new look. It was 1" red oak. Try planeing piece leaveing some of the weathered you'll know when to stop !


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Run a magnet over the wood to find metal before planning.
Nice score on the oak!


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

I appreciate all the input. Just as I had figured though the patina I am looking for is not underneath the grey. But I will try and pressure wash or plane it to see whats there. I was not too interested in the paint look as I know how to make the crackled effect with a little paint and elmers glue.

Thx for the input.


----------

